# Blocco Bluetooth

## Meconiotronic

Ho questo blocco che non riesco a risolvere:

emerge -Dauv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/bluez-4.39  USE="alsa cups gstreamer -debug -doc -old-daemons -test-programs -usb" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez ("net-wireless/bluez" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.36, net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36)

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez-utils ("net-wireless/bluez-utils" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-4.39)

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez-libs ("net-wireless/bluez-libs" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-4.39)

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Conflict: 3 blocks (3 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.36', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    net-wireless/bluez-utils required by world

    >=net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.11 required by ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/kdebluetooth-1.0_beta8-r2', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    net-wireless/bluez-libs required by world

    net-wireless/bluez-libs required by ('installed', '/', 'media-video/totem-2.26.2', 'nomerge')

    >=net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.11 required by ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/kdebluetooth-1.0_beta8-r2', 'nomerge')

    (and 1 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-4.39', 'merge') pulled in by

    net-wireless/bluez required by ('installed', '/', 'gnome-base/gvfs-1.2.3', 'nomerge')

    net-wireless/bluez required by ('installed', '/', 'app-mobilephone/obexftp-0.23', 'nomerge')

    net-wireless/bluez required by ('installed', '/', 'app-emulation/qemu-0.10.5', 'nomerge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

Grazie in anticipo.

----------

## Onip

```

# emerge -C net-wireless/bluez-utils net-wireless/bluez-libs

# emerge -DuNav world

```

Dando una letta veloce all'output che hai postato direi che questo potrebbe risolvere. Eventualmente prima di rimuoverli fatti i pacchetti binari con quickpkg

----------

## Meconiotronic

Per un po' si è risolto facendo come dicevi solo che ora si è ripresentato.

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez ("net-wireless/bluez" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.36, net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36)

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez-utils ("net-wireless/bluez-utils" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-4.39)

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez-libs ("net-wireless/bluez-libs" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-4.39)

Total: 14 packages (12 upgrades, 2 new), Size of downloads: 14,012 kB

Conflict: 3 blocks (3 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.36', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=net-wireless/bluez-utils-3 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.9-r54', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-4.39', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    net-wireless/bluez required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/totem-2.26.3', 'merge')

    net-wireless/bluez required by ('installed', '/', 'gnome-base/gvfs-1.2.3', 'nomerge')

    net-wireless/bluez required by ('installed', '/', 'app-emulation/qemu-0.10.5', 'nomerge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=net-wireless/bluez-libs-3 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.9-r54', 'merge')

    >=net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.36', 'merge')

----------

## riverdragon

Devi disattivare la USE bluetooth su pulseaudio o aggiornarlo ad una versione pari o successiva alla 0.9.15.

----------

